# unknown Norse mythology character



## Art3mis (Jun 19, 2018)

I moved a huge step forward. I got rough idea, I got an outlining template, and I got the end. Now I’m having a new problem. My character’s ally. Only one because I got the mentor already. Because of it’s a story with sci fi and Norse mythology, Loki will be my character’s mentor. But there is the problem. I can’t use the famous deities like Thor. (Of course, I could. But that sucks. It sounds like a Thor fanfiction then.) So, does someone know less-known characters from the Norse mythology? Oh! Before I forget it: Only GOOD one, please.


----------



## ScarletM.Sinclaire (Jun 20, 2018)

There are a lot of them. Frey is one. She is the goddess of love, death, war and beauty in Norse mythology. Sol is the goddess of the sun. Eostre is the goddess of spring.

Heimdol was a guardian of the Bifrost Bridge. He guarded a rainbow bridge between our world and the realm of the gods. Bragi is the god of poetry and eloquence. Foresti is the god of justice. 

I can go on and on. If you google Norse mythology names, you'll be able to find a lot more and pick one you like.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 20, 2018)

Does the person have to be a god? Can you take someone from Hades, maybe someone getting their second chance like Sisyphus.  Instead of someone polished and smart like a god, you could have the degenerate with the heart of an angel, or a total sociopath who just doesn't understand humans.


----------



## scarab (Jun 23, 2018)

You could invent one? It's fiction after all? Keep people guessing? Rather than googling.


----------

